# Feeding guide poster!



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

I made this so that no one feeds Caesar anything he shouldn't have 
The pictures I used were not mine, I got them from deviantart users. If I have any of the foods wrong please let me know. 
It is now on my kitchen fridge 
I hope you like


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

great idea love it  may have to make one for our house


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Great idea! I'm making one today!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Why is iceberg lettuce and garlic on the no feed side? Just curious because neither one of these things are bad for tiels. Garlic powder is used as an immune system booster. And iceberg lettuce, while having almost no nutritional qualities, wont hurt him if fed to him.


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Why is iceberg lettuce and garlic on the no feed side? Just curious because neither one of these things are bad for tiels. Garlic powder is used as an immune system booster. And iceberg lettuce, while having almost no nutritional qualities, wont hurt him if fed to him.


I'm new to bird keeping, but I was doing research and found things which said garlic was toxic and that iceberg lettuce has too much water in, so it's not good to feed them.
You will probably know better than me, it's just what information I found on the Internet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Neither one of those things are bad for birds...garlic is used especially for breeding birds that are low on Vit E. There is some confusion related to it because its part of the onion family (or so I've been told) and onions are definitely a big no-no (chives, also called green onions, are a no-no as well) but for some reason garlic doesn't work the same way.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

why can you feed tiels yoghurt but not dairy? isn't yoghurt dairy?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels are lactose intolerant, so dairy in large doses can be bad. I think the benefits of the probiotics in the yogurt outweigh the fact that it does contain dairy in it. I had a hen that would eat cheese off my hubby's burger all the time, more for the calcium she was getting. In small doses its not harmful.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome idea, very creative.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Stems are bad? 

Grigio likes grape stems and I figured that since grape vines are okay for them to chew on, the stems would be okay too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is a fantastic idea! 

The leaves and stems from tomatoes are toxic, I am pretty sure that is it though, as far as I know anyway. Here is a link with all the different toxic foods (as well as plants): http://www.avianweb.com/toxicfoods.html


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

Clair said:


> Stems are bad?
> 
> Grigio likes grape stems and I figured that since grape vines are okay for them to chew on, the stems would be okay too.


Not all stems and leaves, just tomato and a few others...(I can't remember atm)
I kept it as that so that other people in my house won't feed him any of them, because they might mix them up while cutting the veg/fruit and give him the wrong one


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great poster.  I saw on a list of foods, not to give asparagus to tiels. But I don't know why.....


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

cute poster!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Garlic is controversial - some people say it's good and some say it's bad. A knowledgeable person told me that the "garlic is bad" idea comes from a case where a cockatoo died after its owner shoved a clove of garlic down its throat, but most people only hear that the bird died after eating garlic without knowing that it wasn't normal eating. The pro-garlic side seems to agree that you should keep the quantities small. 

Yogurt is OK because the bacteria cultures have already broken down the lactose, and there's nothing left to upset a birdie's tummy. Certain types of cheese have almost no lactose, but cheese isn't recommended because it's very high in fat. 

My flock recommends that you add cilantro to the good list because it's delicious. Red chard too, if you ever use that - my birds LOVE chard! Go easy on the egg; it's packed with nutrients and tiels devour it, but there's too much protein, fat and cholesterol to pig out on it frequently. Fortified cereals for humans have too much iron and zinc for birds, so go easy on those too.

Kiwi fruit seeds are safe, and my birds love to eat them in dehydrated form. They don't like them fresh though - too wet! They ignore the fruit part so I get to eat that.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the poster, great idea! I have also heard that asparagus is bad for birds though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

At the Feeding Feathers group http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/FeedingFeathers/ they aren't aware of any problems with asparagus. Carolyn Swicegood even recommends it for parrots at http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww18eii.htm All things in moderation of course.

Asparagus can cause stomach upset in some humans. Apparently some people have assumed that this applies to parrots too, and are stating on the internet that it causes severe stomach upset in parrots. I haven't seen any evidence that it's actually true, although I did find a report saying that someone's bird died a couple of days after eating asparagus so they concluded that the asparagus killed the bird. 

I give it to my flock occasionally. Sometimes they love it, and it seems like the whole stalk just vanishes into thin air. If I look hard I might find a few crumbs in the cage bottom. Other times they ignore it. Right now they're in "devour" mode (especially the just-weaned babies). I've given it to them every day for about a week and no one seems the least bit sick.


----------

